# My new BOOM BOOM



## greeneyedblackcat (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a little project I have been working on, a black powder cannon,  its not finished yet but it should make a pretty big boom, 45 lbs of pure explosive happiness :biggrin:  Hope U like it>>>>>>>>>>>>>GEBC


----------



## mredburn (Feb 23, 2010)

Wicked, how much of a charge will it take? Can you give us something to compare size by? It looks like it could be 18in long or 6in.


----------



## Papa Bear (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice work,glad to see you posting again,I miss your pens and other projects!


----------



## marter1229 (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW!
Nice.

Terry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

Video, Video, Video!!!!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Feb 24, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Wicked, how much of a charge will it take? Can you give us something to compare size by? It loks like it could be 18in long or 6in.




To give you an idea of size the wheels are 12" in diameter, the overall length of the cannon is about 32" and the barrel is 22" in length. Bore diameter is .800 and it takes a 1/2 ounce of black powder per shot. I will take a better picture tonight with something to reference it to.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 24, 2010)

.800 bore, Will it shoot Paintballs? Do you use Shotgun primers to fire it?


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Video, Video, Video!!!!



Agreed.  We wanna see that bad boy in action!


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Video, Video, Video!!!!


Where's the UTube link?  I agree let's blow something up!!!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Feb 24, 2010)

mredburn said:


> .800 bore, Will it shoot Paintballs? Do you use Shotgun primers to fire it?


 
Paintballs, frozen grapes, rocks, ball bearings or anything else that fits down the pipe! It currently uses a fuse to set the black powder charge off, the breech plug screws in so I could make a caplock type ignition system by machining another breech plug.  I realy like the fused ignition, its cool never knowing exactly when it is going to fire  For my next cannon I think Im going to bore it to accept golf balls  :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to know a guy who made one big enough to shoot frozen oj cans. He would take it down to the 200yd rifle range and practice with it.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool Canon Jim, great to see you posting again, what did you make the wheels from? the caisson looks great.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Feb 24, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Cool Canon Jim, great to see you posting again, what did you make the wheels from? the caisson looks great.



Ken, nice to see people still remember me  the wheels are hickory and steel, the caisson is all built from steel. The cannon is fully machined and functional, I am going to finish it with either sandblasted blueing or duracoat, just havent decided on a finish yet.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Feb 24, 2010)

A few pictures of the caisson


----------



## rsmith (Feb 24, 2010)

Wait, I don't get it...where does the refill go  Kidding :biggrin: I for one would love to see that thing in action, really well done and I agree, the fused ignition is the way to go.  Did you have this commissioned, or did you just do it because, well, whats more fun than shooting a frozen grape through some drywall?  
BTW, where is Chesapeake City?  30 years in Frederick and never even heard of it


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Feb 24, 2010)

rsmith said:


> Wait, I don't get it...where does the refill go  Kidding :biggrin: I for one would love to see that thing in action, really well done and I agree, the fused ignition is the way to go.  Did you have this commissioned, or did you just do it because, well, whats more fun than shooting a frozen grape through some drywall?
> BTW, where is Chesapeake City?  30 years in Frederick and never even heard of it



Frozen grapes are definitely fun   Chesapeake city is the greatest place on earth :biggrin:  It sits at the top of the Chesapeake bay on the eastern shore of Maryland , all the free blue crabs U can catch and a great little ice cream place around the corner.:cat:


----------



## Fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Great shore protection cannon. I believe the Bay is in good hands. Have fun and keep your powder dry and fresh.

Be sure to let us know how far you can shoot a golf ball, although the idea of shooting frozen OJ cans is appealing as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Mickey (Mar 1, 2010)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Frozen grapes are definitely fun   Chesapeake city is the greatest place on earth :biggrin:  It sits at the top of the Chesapeake bay on the eastern shore of Maryland , all the free blue crabs U can catch and a great little ice cream place around the corner.:cat:



Jim forgot to mention it's about 8 miles south of Elkton, MD and literally a stones throw from the Delaware border. I second the great ice cream place.

Mickey
Bear, DE


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 1, 2010)

Used to have a kid that worked here, always trying to talk me into making him a cannon. Told no way, no how, no nothin'! I figured him dumb enough to hurt himself, let alone someone else.
 Oh yeah, looks cool!


----------



## Parson (Mar 1, 2010)

cnirenberg said:


> let's blow something up!!!



Sheesh. We're all a bunch of 12 year old boys trapped in much older bodies. I was thinking the exact same thing when I read this thread!

You know, I really need to blow $50 on some fireworks in July and get it out of my system for a while


----------



## RAdams (Mar 1, 2010)

Paul in OKC said:


> Used to have a kid that worked here, always trying to talk me into making him a cannon. Told no way, no how, no nothin'! I figured him dumb enough to hurt himself, let alone someone else.
> Oh yeah, looks cool!


 



We never worked together did we? 

I learned how to make a tennis ball cannon in high school shop class. That had to be the funnest project of the year. That bad dude would shoot a racquetball about 50 or 60 yards!  Your cannon is WAY cooler than my old soup can cannon.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2010)

That's really cool, great job~!!


----------

